# How much snow will Maryland get



## MD Power Plow (Nov 30, 2004)

How much snow will Maryland get
< 1"
1"-1.5"
1.5"-2"
2"-2.5
>2.5
now lets see who is the winner
looking for central Maryland


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm gonna say 2" for southern Md


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*snow*

How the rest of the season


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

None. Just kidding. I hope you guys all get a dumper to put a little cash in the wallet. Kinda sux opening it and there are cobwebs and bats fly out at you.


----------

